# How do I know



## Aubs (Jun 20, 2003)

I get extremely worried about everything. Often times I worry about things that I have absolutely no control over or I worry about nothing. I find that I cry a lot







or very easily and have trouble staying relaxed. Three weeks ago I doubled over in pain and so far all of my tests are coming back with no results, leading my doctor to think I have IBS. Does worrying bring out IBS symptoms? Does relaxation really make a difference?


----------



## Celtic Tiger (Jun 17, 2003)

I find that trying to stay relaxed does make a difference to me and that when i'm stressed my symptoms are worse. So try and stay chilled







I wish you all the best - hang in there and hopefully you'll start to feel better - take care.


----------



## chrisgeorge (Feb 28, 2003)

Aubs,There's no known cause of IBS other than the fact that stress and anxiety can aggravate the condition. So if you seemed to be worried about things not in your control, you are setting yourself up. That is to say you begin to concern yourself with your body feelings and symptoms thus creating an internally created anxiety.To help cope, your body ( in self defence ) releases chemical stimulants such adrenaline & cortisol to strengthen your body and system ( this is called the fight or flee syndrome). As your worry grows, your body releases more chemicals which gives you weird or strange feelings. You start thinking about these feelings which starts the chemical release again - the "vicious circle". This can build up to the pain you're feeling.Relaxation/exercise helps but its only a quick fix. You need to understand why you're feeling this way. I would suggest that you contact a local therapist in your area to discuss. That way, once you understand the cause and take the necessary steps, you'll be on the road to better health - and that includes IBS if your Doctor diagnoses it.


----------



## trbell (Nov 1, 2000)

you also might want to take a look at Dr. Bolen's book on CBT for IBS.tom


----------



## Guest (Jun 30, 2003)

I agree with Chris and Tom here. Hypnotherapy is great... but it needs to be supplemented with cognitive behavioral therapy. The two go hand in hand.Evie


----------

